# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Weber Yelowstone A Mandola

## J.C. Bryant

I do not have it in hand but need to know the body width of a Weber Yellowstone A Mandola.  I think it is 11 1/8".

thanks,

----------


## Monte Barnett

Body width is 11 1/8th inches, per their web site:
https://webermandolins.com/mandolin-...specifications

----------


## J.C. Bryant

Thanks MB-Octo, I saw that but was afraid it only applied to "F" models.

----------


## J.C. Bryant

I don't see many of them.  Are they scarce or somethjing?  How many of you have the A version of Weber's Yellowstone Masndola?

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

I have a Gallatin A and it is 11 1/8. 
I would assume their CNC cuts tops and bottoms for A's the same. Perhaps even the tops and Bottoms for F's are CNC cut the same as the A's.

----------

